# No D3D in NR2003



## stonan (Sep 3, 2004)

Just a note to say that I had trouble with NASCAR Racing 2003 in D3D when AtiTool was running in the background...


----------



## stonan (Sep 3, 2004)

with v0.0.22...


----------



## zealot`grr (Sep 4, 2004)

thanks for your input 

which driver are you running?


----------



## stonan (Sep 4, 2004)

I tried it with both Cat 4.8 and Omega's version of 4.8...


----------



## stonan (Sep 5, 2004)

I need be more accurate...

Atitool caused the 3D config utility of freshly installed and patched NR2003 (on XPSP2) to crash. Now that D3D has been configured (with Atitool off), NR2003 works fine with Atitool running in the background...


----------

